# MECA 2X in SC Sept 13



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Come on guys, season is winding down. There's only a few shows left to get your cars ready for state finals. 

Joe Zalano is hosting 5 shows this year, lets support him and Meca.

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Come on guys, who's coming?


----------

